# Guten Abend



## The Germans are coming (Sep 30, 2014)

Greetings from a German with an English father and of Polish descent who currently lives in the granit mountains of the Northern Austrian alps. A place that despite it`s cliche famous scenery of the mountains, rivers and what not is in fact a very rotten and horrible place and coming here was one of the worst decisions I ever made in my entire life.
I cant wait to finaly get my stuff together and leave this horrible place behind. As a friend of me said: _"Austria is a nice place to live, if you like sex with farm animals or your sister"_  Or as one german poet put it:_"Should there ever be an apocalypse, I will move to Austria, for over there everything happens 30 years later"_.
Boah I cant stand this rubbish dump of a place and it`s reched backwards catholic culture. The antisemitism, the xenophobia, the lack of any culture and art, reched nightclubs decorated as cow stables that play torchorous folk musik and the stench of catholic influence in politics. I am really having anxieties that I might never make it out of here and that this place will swallow me, devour my mind and keep me captured in dispair like some black hole.
And as long as I am stuck here and havent yet gone to Berlin, Hamburg or Leipzig, I am forced to try and find culture, entertainment and people capable of having a conversation that isnt centerd arround how "sexy" your own cousin is, on the internet on various different forums.

In all honestly, my intial attempts were to find a forum on European politics, in English language, with a majority European members, but no such place seems to be in existance. So I ended up on a American forum, on which I had some rather negative expiriences. I am someone who didnt really take stereotypes seriously, but that forum was filled with what you call Southerners who posted about how _"blacks are better off in slavery", "sex with your cousin is ok", "gays should be treated", "the civil rights movement was not needed", "racial segregation isnt bad", "Franco was Europes greatest politician", "Mandela was a terrorist who hated whites"_.  And when confronting these people I got replies such as _"Germans are nazis", "Nazis are Germans", "Hitler was German" ,"Hitler was a German communist atheist", "Hitler was a German atheist communist muslim", "The throne of Satan is in Germany" ,"Only Germans are dumb enought to invade Russia during winter", "Soccer is gay"_
All of that left me in dismay and with the notion that stereotypes could actualy be something justifyable which the people who have them could actualy deserve. But that is something I would probably like to discuss in greater detail in it`s own thread. Anyway, I left that forum, tried again to find a European forum, couldnt find any and decided to give this one a try.

I really dont like describing myself and believe that others are always better at describing a person than that person him or herself. I am a social democrat which is the center left political party out of 5 political parties in Germany (we dont have a two party system like you). Social democrats are center left, The Left are far left marxist, the greens are leftwing enviormentalist, the christian democrats are center right and right and the liberal democrats are liberterian free market.
Through some miracle merkel has prevented the christian democrats from breaking up into a far right and center right party. But in recent years rising tentions within that party make this prospect more likely.

In our country the president is merely a ceremonial figure, a position mainly given to public officials who have done great service to this country. Parlaiment (congress) forms the federal government. And due to the multi party system hardly anyone ever gets soley what they want and coalitions aswell as compromise and debate are a must.

Our government is similar structured like yours, with the powers splitt between the federal government and the local governments of the 16 states. We for example do not have a german version of the IRS, instead each state colects taxes individualy.

But I am drifting away from describing myself..... Well. I am an atheist, pro Israeli, very critical of Islam, enjoy strategy pc games, read 2-3 books a month, like Russian classical music, smoke 30 cigarets a day, tend to be an asshole when drinking to much, advocate the legalisation of canabis and a boycotting of Iran, believe that historic responsibility (trying to learn from a countries mistakes) is the most important responsibility of any country, believe that Europe needs more distance from the US and should offer its versions of democracy to the world as an alternative model of democracy to the US model, believe that Europe should built up it`s armed forces more and enage more demandingly on the world stage, reject pseudoscience and any involement of theocratic political notions, believe that there are only two forms of government - democracy and dictatorship and like to cook asian or with recepies from an erotic cookbook.

If there is anything you need please feel free to ask.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 30, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> ..... Well. I am an atheist, pro Israeli, very critical of Islam, enjoy strategy pc games, read 2-3 books a month, like Russian classical music, smoke 30 cigarets a day, tend to be an asshole when drinking to much, advocate the legalisation of canabis and a boycotting of Iran, believe that historic responsibility (trying to learn from a countries mistakes) is the most important responsibility of any country, believe that Europe needs more distance from the US and should offer its versions of democracy to the world as an alternative model of democracy to the US model, believe that Europe should built up it`s armed forces more and enage more demandingly on the world stage, reject pseudoscience and any involement of theocratic political notions, believe that there are only two forms of government - democracy and dictatorship and like to cook asian or with recepies from an erotic cookbook.



Welcome to our zoo and hope you are thick-skinned.


----------



## The Germans are coming (Sep 30, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Welcome to our zoo and hope you are thick-skinned.



Why? Is it one of these forums in which insults, trolling and whatever are common place?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 30, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to our zoo and hope you are thick-skinned.
> ...


 
There's plenty of ruff-n-tumble.


----------



## The Germans are coming (Sep 30, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> There's plenty of ruff-n-tumble.



Nice. I like that.

As long as it isnt just braindead stupidity.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 30, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> Greetings from a German with an English father and of Polish descent who currently lives in the granit mountains of the Northern Austrian alps. A place that despite it`s cliche famous scenery of the mountains, rivers and what not is in fact a very rotten and horrible place and coming here was one of the worst decisions I ever made in my entire life.
> 
> I cant wait to finaly get my stuff together and leave this horrible place behind. As a friend of me said: _"Austria is a nice place to live, if you like sex with farm animals or your sister"_  Or as one german poet put it:_"Should there ever be an apocalypse, I will move to Austria, for over there everything happens 30 years later"_.
> 
> ...



Welcome.

Oh yeah, and ease up on the narcotic painkillers there, turbo.


----------



## The Germans are coming (Sep 30, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Oh yeah, and ease up on the narcotic painkillers there, turbo.



Abend.

is that some American saying? What does it mean?


----------



## skye (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought you were talking about gluten intolerance when I saw Guten... it was Guten not gluten of course.

Welcome!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> I ended up on a American forum, on which I had some rather negative expiriences..




You were on a forum where many of the mods have such a bloated estimation of their own worth that several appear to have some very serious delusions that they really are a god.  They moderate from the perspective that the lowest forms of life imaginable are to be protected at all costs, while anybody who responds to then too strongly should be punished. Above all else, anybody who doesn't feed their massive ego is targeted to show them a lesson in proper degree of reverence for the power they wield.

  I have only been here a short while, but I would say that there is little difference in sorts of people one encounters, as idiots abound as well as sensible, reasonable people. If there is any difference as far as I can tell, it lies in the way people have greater leeway in responding TO the idiots here.  There is certainly more flaming here, but there seems to be less in the way of selective enforcement of the rules that target the person indulging in a minor offense so as to protect the one indulging in a major.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 1, 2014)

Guten tag-

This place is a bit of a sty, with a fairly loose moderation, so you will encounter arschlöcher with nothing better to do but toss insults. If you stick it out for a while you can find a place to spout your views and perhaps a bit of conversation. Good discussions are lacking. It's mostly noise here. 

PW


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> Greetings from a German with an English father and of Polish descent who currently lives in the granit mountains of the Northern Austrian alps. A place that despite it`s cliche famous scenery of the mountains, rivers and what not is in fact a very rotten and horrible place and coming here was one of the worst decisions I ever made in my entire life.
> I cant wait to finaly get my stuff together and leave this horrible place behind. As a friend of me said: _"Austria is a nice place to live, if you like sex with farm animals or your sister"_  Or as one german poet put it:_"Should there ever be an apocalypse, I will move to Austria, for over there everything happens 30 years later"_.
> Boah I cant stand this rubbish dump of a place and it`s reched backwards catholic culture. The antisemitism, the xenophobia, the lack of any culture and art, reched nightclubs decorated as cow stables that play torchorous folk musik and the stench of catholic influence in politics. I am really having anxieties that I might never make it out of here and that this place will swallow me, devour my mind and keep me captured in dispair like some black hole.
> And as long as I am stuck here and havent yet gone to Berlin, Hamburg or Leipzig, I am forced to try and find culture, entertainment and people capable of having a conversation that isnt centerd arround how "sexy" your own cousin is, on the internet on various different forums.
> ...


Okay, now could you say that in English, cuz I don't spreken ze Deutsch!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to our zoo and hope you are thick-skinned.
> ...


Why yes...yes it is. And add innuendo. But it has become better in recent months. Welcome!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 1, 2014)

skye said:


> I thought you were talking about gluten intolerance when I saw Guten... it was Guten not gluten of course.
> 
> Welcome!


That was my first impression.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...



It means you exhibit signs of drug addiction.


----------



## April (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello, The Germans are coming...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, and welcome to USMB, better known as the asylum.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> but that forum was filled with what you call Southerners who posted about how _"blacks are better off in slavery", "sex with your cousin is ok", "gays should be treated", "the civil rights movement was not needed", "racial segregation isnt bad", "Franco was Europes greatest politician", "Mandela was a terrorist who hated whites"_.



We've got some of those. You'll soon find out who they are. Everyone here already knows what they are, so don't feel any obligation to expose them or refute them. Point and laugh, sure, but don't waste much time on them.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of  your shots...and have come prepared with hand sanitizer and a surgical mask.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to our zoo and hope you are thick-skinned.
> ...


A natural consequence of free speech is every conceivable type of screwball and fanatic is free to express any bizarre or offensive thought that occurs to them -- and they do.  The trick is to pay no attention to them, to step over them like dogshit on a sidewalk and keep moving.

Use the Ignore feature.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> Greetings from a German with an English father and of Polish descent who currently lives in the granit mountains of the Northern Austrian alps. A place that despite it`s cliche famous scenery of the mountains, rivers and what not is in fact a very rotten and horrible place and coming here was one of the worst decisions I ever made in my entire life.
> I cant wait to finaly get my stuff together and leave this horrible place behind. As a friend of me said: _"Austria is a nice place to live, if you like sex with farm animals or your sister"_  Or as one german poet put it:_"Should there ever be an apocalypse, I will move to Austria, for over there everything happens 30 years later"_.
> Boah I cant stand this rubbish dump of a place and it`s reched backwards catholic culture. The antisemitism, the xenophobia, the lack of any culture and art, reched nightclubs decorated as cow stables that play torchorous folk musik and the stench of catholic influence in politics. I am really having anxieties that I might never make it out of here and that this place will swallow me, devour my mind and keep me captured in dispair like some black hole.
> And as long as I am stuck here and havent yet gone to Berlin, Hamburg or Leipzig, I am forced to try and find culture, entertainment and people capable of having a conversation that isnt centerd arround how "sexy" your own cousin is, on the internet on various different forums.
> ...




*Guten Abend* und herzlich Willkommen bei USMB, @The Germans are coming . Ich hoffe sehr, daß Du einen richtig schönen Aufenthalt unter so vielen wahnsinning verrückten hier in USMB genießt.....

Falls Fragen auftauchen sollten, kannst ja jederzeit Dich an mich wenden.

Folgende Seite ist ein absolute MUSS durchgelesen zu haben:

USMB Rules and Guidelines US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Nur zur Information: im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich Ami, wohne aber in der BRD (seit 17 Jahren). In der US-Amerikanischen politischen-Szene gelte ich als "Demokrat", jedoch, wäre ich Deutscher, dann wäre ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein CDU-Mann. Nur so nebenbei bemerkt...  

Viel Spaß dabei!

-Statistikhengst


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 1, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> The Germans are coming said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from a German with an English father and of Polish descent who currently lives in the granit mountains of the Northern Austrian alps. A place that despite it`s cliche famous scenery of the mountains, rivers and what not is in fact a very rotten and horrible place and coming here was one of the worst decisions I ever made in my entire life.
> ...



Ist nicht wahr! Lüge!!! Lüge!!

Ich weiß ganz genau, daß Du Deutsch kannst. Da kommst Du nicht so einfach rum herum, mein lieber (Schwan)!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The Germans are coming said:
> ...



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

Es tut mir leid, Der Käse ist Moldy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 1, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Da lachen mir die Hühner!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ich spreche nicht Deutsch ...... wartet oh!


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of ruff-n-tumble.
> ...



There's plenty of that, too. Enjoy!


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 1, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Hello, The Germans are coming...



What's behind the pumpkin, Pumpkin?


----------



## April (Oct 2, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, The Germans are coming...
> ...



Why, treats, of course!


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 2, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



You're evil. Me likee


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 2, 2014)

Geppetto has taken up knitting!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 2, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Hello, The Germans are coming...





Hey, you!

That pumpkin hit a sore note for me.....

I put one out for Halloween,- last week-  and had a big fight with the neighbors.

Too early....they said it was premature Jack O'Lantern ..


----------



## April (Oct 2, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, The Germans are coming...
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2014)

Just a little tune while you get comfortable here while you are in Austria.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2014)

I aint readin all that sh*t!

Welcome!


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 2, 2014)

This is fine.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 3, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of ruff-n-tumble.
> ...


A lot of it is.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 3, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


He's insulting you.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


Speaking of treats, feel like starting another Halloween thread?

Cuz I'm starting one if you don't.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> The Germans are coming said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



I wouldn't go that far. Maybe asking him to chill a bit.


----------



## April (Oct 3, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Oh yeah! I (heart) Halloween!  
Go ahead and start one, hon...I am sure I will find my way there to post in it...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



*Shit*, all of this pressure!!!!

Tanks a lot!!



I'll wait till I get off from work.

Wanna do it right.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Just a little tune while you get comfortable here while you are in Austria.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 3, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of ruff-n-tumble.
> ...



You are going to find plenty of that, I'm sure, depending on which Forums you participate in.  We also have a lot of forums/threads where people can have fun and have civil discourse.  The rules here are not as strict as some other places, where you are never sure if what you say will get you in trouble.  They are pretty well laid out, so be sure and read them and be aware of what zone you are posting.  

I'm sorry that you are having to live in such a depressing place that you are so utterly unhappy.  I always thought Austria was a beautiful place and I'm sorry to hear that only applies to the scenery.  Anyway, I hope you enjoy your stay here and maybe we'll see each other in some of the Forums.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> The Germans are coming said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from a German with an English father and of Polish descent who currently lives in the granit mountains of the Northern Austrian alps. A place that despite it`s cliche famous scenery of the mountains, rivers and what not is in fact a very rotten and horrible place and coming here was one of the worst decisions I ever made in my entire life.
> ...



Do we get a translation?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ich spreche nicht Deutsch ...... wartet oh!




Ich sprechen Deutsch not gut......that's all I know.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 3, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Angels is nice kind of evil.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 3, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to our zoo and hope you are thick-skinned.
> ...



Yes, we have a great many democrats here....


----------



## Mertex (Oct 3, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Germans are coming said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



They're not the ones that insult, you being #1 on the list of insulters and name-callers.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Just a little tune while you get comfortable here while you are in Austria.




Maybe this is more your speed. Throw a little Rap in there and Mudpipe is a   dancing man with happy feet

*Edelweiss feat Rap *

**


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > The Germans are coming said:
> ...



Typical greeting.

He's been living in FRG (Federal Republic of Germany) for 17 years, and he would be considered a Democrat in America but a CDU in Deutscheland. I don't know what a CDU means .. 
Could be Crossdresser Unique.


----------



## Darlene (Oct 3, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to our zoo and hope you are thick-skinned.
> ...


Yes, many people don't know how to hold an intelligent conversation without insults or personal attacks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



lol...  you funny guy, you...

The CDU is the Christian Democratic Union and is considered the party slightly more to the Right in Germany. I would be roughly equivalent to the centrist portion of our Democratic Party in the USA.


----------



## The Germans are coming (Oct 5, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



CDU stands for "Christian Democratic Union" And is the most voted conservative party in Germany.

But under Merkel the party gave up it`s social conservatism and mainly focuses on fiscal conservatism.

Now we are one of the few countries in the world with homosexual conservative representatives in parlaiment.

But there is also a change taking place due to those who had prefered the social conservatism, who seem to be finding a new home in the AfD.

"Cross Dressers"..... A shame that you use such a reference, I hope it was done in a spirit of humor.

We are one of the few countries that elects leaders based on a work record and how qualified for the job they are.

Not based on how big their tits are, how loud they are and how successfull their pr manager can make them look like "family men", like in most other countries.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 5, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of ruff-n-tumble.
> ...



Why is everybody looking at me?


----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)

After reading the trip you post, it is hope you will find a nice, high Alpine pasture without wifi or any other access to the net.

Your comments about one of the most beautiful - and friendly - countries in Europe show your ignorance.

I was most fortunate in my 3 years in Vienna to have extensively traveled throughout Austria and never once met an unfriendly or rude Austrian - until you!


----------



## The Germans are coming (Oct 5, 2014)

longknife said:


> After reading the trip you post, it is hope you will find a nice, high Alpine pasture without wifi or any other access to the net.
> 
> Your comments about one of the most beautiful - and friendly - countries in Europe show your ignorance.
> 
> I was most fortunate in my 3 years in Vienna to have extensively traveled throughout Austria and never once met an unfriendly or rude Austrian - until you!



Good for you! You may go and join them to live amongst morons.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 5, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > After reading the trip you post, it is hope you will find a nice, high Alpine pasture without wifi or any other access to the net.
> ...



Already making friends, I see.


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 5, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The Germans are coming said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



.

Obviously, it is your prowess at dancing.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 6, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The Germans are coming said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Well, because it's always your fault, aaronleland - remember?!?!?

I am very disappointed in you. Very disappointed that you have not written a wild flame thread about me in at least 2 months. Why, I could almost cry.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 6, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The Germans are coming said:
> ...




Er kann tanzen? Echt?!?!? Wow...


----------



## Grandma (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome.


----------

